# Mayfield abandoned station - Manchester (image heavy)



## pete37038 (Jul 8, 2012)

My first report so go easy folks 

Ive wanted to get in here, seemingly since the dawn of time, an opportunity presented itself , luckily I pretty much always carry my camera with me, I managed a good 120+ shots in here, sadly no tripod but wasn't really time anyway, a case of a quick in - shoot - leave.... here's a selction of what I shot inside


It's probably been on here before but like I say I'd wanted to get in for ages, it's a superb place with lots of charachter, a lot has been destroyed now but theres still plenty to see, sadly the place has been hit hard with cable thieves, there's evidence of it all over the place.. anyway, the pictures: 

Apologies for the number of shots, hopefully you will find them interesting.

1. Street view outside the old station







2. Not anymore...






3. The platforms looking out to the main lines






4. Bit of local handywork..






5. Looking towards the main station buildings






6. Closer in again..






7. End of the line






8. Old ticket offices






9. Steps down to the ticket hall






10. Old stair knob






11. Stairs to nowhere, these just lead to a ornatedly tiled wall area, with nothing there..






12. Run!






13. New student accomodation through the old broken roof glass






14. Rusty hydraulic buffers






15. Moody Mayfield






16. Urban decay






17. Looking back towards the old station before leaving, probably forever.






Thanks for taking the time to look


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jul 8, 2012)

Not a bad first report at all  I've not been lucky enough to do a station like that yet. Nice one.

The 'run' shot made my eyes go funny though 

Seems like a nice peaceful place too.


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 8, 2012)

Even though it's close to us we've not done this place yet. I yake it you didn't meet any thuggish chavs there? There's been a bit of trouble witgh them in the past.


----------



## PaulPowers (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice 

Might do a revisit when I get back


----------



## UEP-Wales (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice report, cheers for posting them up


----------



## steve2109 (Jul 8, 2012)

Great first report, would love to do a train station, thanks


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 8, 2012)

That was a great report,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Wakey Lad (Jul 8, 2012)

That Victorian canopy is the dogs b&££&$ks! Nice stuff!


----------



## nelly (Jul 8, 2012)

Top cherry popping first report fella.


----------



## John_D (Jul 8, 2012)

Great first report and pics, look forward to seeing more from you.


----------



## rectory-rat (Jul 8, 2012)

Very, very nice first report, looking forward to your future work  Love the 'run' shot too

~RR


----------



## bonecollector (Jul 8, 2012)

really nice pics and an excelent location. 
look forward to more reports from you.


----------



## shane.c (Jul 8, 2012)

Nice pics thanks for posting,


----------



## _Nyx_ (Jul 9, 2012)

Fantastic first report & photos


----------



## Scaramanger (Jul 9, 2012)

Nice report and location. Just started watchin a series where this place features in the first episode of you tube called "the last train" filmed around 2000.. Dosn't look much worse today... The series features a few other derelict places also.. Worth a watch...


----------



## sonyes (Jul 9, 2012)

Great reports, and some excellent pics. I was looking at this place on Saturday and thinking of paying a visit, you beat me to it!


----------



## adzst24 (Jul 12, 2012)

Good report nice pics..


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 12, 2012)

Good one and pretty fab piks, TJ's chav warning puts me off haha.


----------

